# Hummer H2 Rack



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Here's the latest.....128 qt. 6 & 2 with removable cutting board. She's just sitting loose in the receiver for the pics....I made a locking mechanism that will lock it into the single factory receiver....Git'r done!!!


----------



## Mr.Mom (Nov 8, 2006)

Sweeett

I really like your style of rack Mike.....

That off road style tube really makes the racks your own.....

And that cutting board is killer...first time I noticed the support tubes...very nice  ...


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Shoulda put a big tow hook on the front of that so somebody in a Jeep can drag that thing back off the beach....


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Yeah, cant say much for the vehicle but that is a nice rack setup. Nice work. Stripasauras, I got a design for a rod holder that I made for my truck. I will post up a pic soon and see if its an idea you can use on your builds.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks guys....and look forward to seeing your pics Marstang!!!

Mr Mom....threw alittle extra aluminum at the cuttingboard to give it a beefier "Hummer" look! I post pics on a few sights and what I think guys are failing to realize is that there are "no set standards" to pipe work!!! You can go as far as the imagination....and wallet will take ya!!! 

Are Hummers no good in the sand??? Don't know myself! Though I have seen a few Cadilac Escalades on the beach up here in NJ....Must be nice!!!

See ya!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hugh.*



STRIPASAURUS said:


> Thanks guys....and look forward to seeing your pics Marstang!!!
> 
> Mr Mom....threw alittle extra aluminum at the cuttingboard to give it a beefier "Hummer" look! I post pics on a few sights and what I think guys are failing to realize is that there are "no set standards" to pipe work!!! You can go as far as the imagination....and wallet will take ya!!!
> 
> ...


I'm really surprised.......


----------

